# Current System



## doctorcilantro (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm not a videophile per se, but man, even my old 60hz Vizio looks purdie with some high-res material. Looking to get a new TV at some point and found I could get a slightly larger model in there.

Amplifiers
Decware Mini-Torii

Cables
MAC Reference (palladium)
Clear Day single
Cardas Golden Cross
Anti-Cable Silver XLR
Cardas Neutral Ref. XLR
YACCO Lucky 7 XLR

DACs
Antelope Zodiac +
Lynx AES16-E
EMU 0202


ClearAudio Innovation Compact AMG Wood Magnum
Soundsmith Voice moving iron phono cart.
MG1 tangential airbearing 
AEA TRP "Big Ribbon" mic preamp (36K)
Mytek ADC 192
Antelope OCX
BNC cables linking Lynx, Mytek, and Zodiac+
192kHz VST plugin (based on new co-efficients)
Samplitude 11
Wavelab 6

Displays
Vizio 42" Gallevia 1080P

Music Client/HTPC
OrigenAE M10 case w/ VFD
Zotac ION 330 ATOM
2GB DDR3
110watt dc-dc psu
HDMI output
PCI-E riser card for Lynx AES16-E
8dba 60mm fan (silent)
Gyration in-air remote control
Gyration wireless keyboard

Music Server
HP Touchsmart 300z

Preamps
YS Audio A2-SE (active tube)

CD/DVD
Sony BDP-S370

Transducers
Omega 3i single-driver
Omega Deep Hemp subwoofer

Tubes
Mazda 6V6GT
Swiss 5S2D (6V6)
Tung Sol 6V6GT black glass
RCA 6V6GT grey glass VT107
Visseaux 6V6GT
Mullard 8136 halo
RCA 5963 black-plate D-getter
Amperex Holland Dario 12AU7
Mazda 12AU7 square getter wing-plate 1957

Tweaks & Tools
Digistrobo
Mapleshade IONOCLAST
Vibrapods
FatMat (booskshelves)
ClearAudio Twistr
Zerodust
Mapleshade Phonophile Static Draining Record Brush
Nitty Gritty Mini-Pro
MFSL sleeves
Exactpower EP15
DLink DIR-825
Addonics 6TB storage tower


----------

